# Problem beim Bauen des Systems (emerge system)

## quest

Hallo!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem bei dem Bauen meines Systems. 

Gerade hab ich Stage1 (Bootstrappen) abgeschlossen. Als nächstes ist ja "emerge system" dran. Da beginnt er bei mir mit der Datei "db-4.1.25.tar.gz". Bei den ersten 4 Mirror kommt die Meldung "failed: Host not found" und beim 5 und letzten steht "ERROR 404: Not Found"

Was das bedeutet ist mir schon klar.

Ich hab im Forum auch schon was von "emerge mirrorselect" gehört. Da endet der Vorgang mit der selben Meldung!

Was kann ich noch machen? Wo bekomme ich noch funktionierende Mirror her?

Wär super, wenn ihr noch eine Möglichkeit wisst!

Gruß Quest

----------

## @4u

 *quest wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab ein kleines Problem bei dem Bauen meines Systems. 
> 
> Gerade hab ich Stage1 (Bootstrappen) abgeschlossen. Als nächstes ist ja "emerge system" dran. Da beginnt er bei mir mit der Datei "db-4.1.25.tar.gz". Bei den ersten 4 Mirror kommt die Meldung "failed: Host not found" und beim 5 und letzten steht "ERROR 404: Not Found"
> ...

 Zurzeit kann ich zwar kein emerge sync nutzen, aber bei mir ist die aktuellste Version noch "db-4.1.25_p1-r3". Sollte man erst vor kurzem db aktualisiert haben (siehe packages.gentoo.org), könnte es sein, dass es noch nicht alle Mirrors haben.

Hier einfach noch die Mirror-Zeile aus meiner make.conf:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

Universitäten haben ja eigentlich gute Mirrors - viel Glück  :Smile: 

PS: emerge --fetchonly system

Damit holt er sich zuerst alle Quelltext-Pakete, danach emerge system und er kann in aller Ruhe arbeiten.  :Smile: Last edited by @4u on Sat Nov 13, 2004 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quest

hey, super! damit hat das schon mal geklappt! danke!

aber jetzt gehts schon wieder weiter:

"./libtool: line 1: g++: command not found

make: *** [cxx_db.lo] Error 1

ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3 failed

Function src_compile, Line 88, Exitcode 2"

Was hab ich da falsch gemacht?

----------

## @4u

 *quest wrote:*   

> hey, super! damit hat das schon mal geklappt! danke!
> 
> aber jetzt gehts schon wieder weiter:
> 
> "./libtool: line 1: g++: command not found
> ...

 g++ ist meines erachtens doch der C++-Compiler von gcc. Demnach müsste irgendetwas bei dem bootstrap-Vorgang schiefgegangen sein?!

Zeigt er beim Befehl "g++ -v" auch "File not found" an? Wenn ja, scheint GCC nicht ordnungsgemäß erstellt worden zu sein.

----------

## quest

ja, das kommt da. Jetzt hab ich den letzten Schritt (Bootstrapping) noch mal gemacht. Ändert aber nichts. Kann das noch mit der make.conf zusammenhängen? Hier meine Einträge:

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=athlon-xp"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=".....

Stimmt da was nicht?

Meine CPU ist ein Athlon XP 1700+

----------

## @4u

 *quest wrote:*   

> ja, das kommt da. Jetzt hab ich den letzten Schritt (Bootstrapping) noch mal gemacht. Ändert aber nichts. Kann das noch mit der make.conf zusammenhängen? Hier meine Einträge:
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=athlon-xp"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 So schnell das komplette bootstrap? Komisch - ich glaube, das hat bei meinem AthlonXP 2200+ länger gedauert ...

Egal - gib mal dmesg ein und poste die letzten paar Zeilen (ersatzweise "dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.txt"). Die make.conf sieht soweit in Ordnung aus.

----------

## quest

Den Befehl findet er bei mir nicht!

Mich hats auch gewundert, dass das so schnell ging. Ich habe die bootstrap.sh ausgeführt und ne gute halbe stunde später war er damit schon wieder fertig!

----------

## @4u

Ohne jetzt persönlich zu werden oder dich angreifen zu wollen (wirklich) - da standen nicht zum Schluss irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen?

Egal - führe mal bitte emerge --pretend gcc aus - sollte er das Ergebnis mit N Listen, ist gcc noch gar nicht installiert.

----------

## c07

 *quest wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=athlon-xp"

 

Ich glaub zwar eher nicht, dass das die Ursache ist, aber -mcpu=i686 ist nicht kompatibel zu -march=athlon-xp. Das sagt im Prinzip, dass du mit speziellen Athlon-XP-Befehlen auf eine CPU optimieren willst, die die gar nicht versteht. Das wär höchstens umgekehrt sinnvoll. Lass das -mcpu einfach weg, damit auf deinen Athlon XP optimiert wird.

----------

## @4u

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *quest wrote:*   CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -march=athlon-xp" 
> 
> Ich glaub zwar eher nicht, dass das die Ursache ist, aber -mcpu=i686 ist nicht kompatibel zu -march=athlon-xp. Das sagt im Prinzip, dass du mit speziellen Athlon-XP-Befehlen auf eine CPU optimieren willst, die die gar nicht versteht. Das wär höchstens umgekehrt sinnvoll. Lass das -mcpu einfach weg, damit auf deinen Athlon XP optimiert wird.

 Danach hab ich gar nicht geschaut ^^" Theoretisch sollte er entweder einen Fehler bringen oder eines von beiden ignorieren - bringt er einen Fehler (oder bricht einfach nur ab), erklärt es wiederrum sein ursprüngliches Problem ... Der Fehler liegt wohl (wie immer?) doch im Detail.

----------

## quest

Ich hab bootstrap.sh noch mal ausgeführt und danach emerge system. Und siehe da, beim 3. Anlauf hats dann doch funktioniert!

Ich weiß, User wie ich sind nervig, aber könnt Ihr mir noch mal helfen?

Ich hab grad den ersten Boot gemacht. Jetzt hab ich kein Netzwerk mehr. Nach dem Boot kommt die Meldung 

"Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started."

Wenn ich versuche das Netzwerk selbst per ifconfig einzurichten sagt er "Unknown device". Eine 3com 509-tx sollte mit dem Kernel 2.4 doch eigentlich funktionieren, oder??

----------

## @4u

Thema 1:

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

Siehe zweite Zeile. (rc-update add netmount default sollte helfen)

Thema 2:

In der Hoffnung, dass die Module gleich heißen (habe hier nur 2.6 im Einsatz)

Gibt lsmod das Modul "3c59x" mit aus? (3com 509 oder 3com 590?)

Voraussetzung: Der Support für 3com-Karten ist per Modul kompiliert

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein (aber Modul vorhanden), gib mal "modprobe 3c59x" ein. Anschließend "dmesg" zur Ausgabe aller Systemnachrichten.

----------

## quest

Sorry, was die Karte angeht hab ich mich getäuscht. Es ist eine 3c905-Tx.

Den Tip werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren, danke!

----------

## quest

Danke! Ihr seit spitze! Jetzt funktioniert alles! Mille gracie!!

----------

